# MEDICAL CODERS - North Carolina RELO available



## bhunsinger (Aug 17, 2012)

We are seeking Medical Coders with 4+ years of hands on abstraction/coding experience! Specialities needed are Radiology, Neurosurgery, Surgical or Multi-speciality. 

**THIS IS ON-SITE****


This position is with a top facility and offers great pay/benefits and career advancement. They also offer assistance with CEU's!!

Looking to relocate to the North Carolina area?? We can help you!! We are experienced with this and can guide you in the right direction!

Please send your inquiries to Amy Carmichael or Brenda Hunsinger at acarmichael@itiselect.com.

We look forward to hearing from you!!

**Have an interest in compliance, auditing or denials? If so we can assist you!!!


----------

